# Black Warrior Smokers



## cobrafnd (May 28, 2018)

Anyone on here have a Black Warrior Smoker?  I am looking at getting one like this built soon with a few modifications, and wonder how the craftsmanship is?  

I am going to get it extended to 72” and 36” diameter with 3 racks.  Also going with 1/4” steel and insulated on the firebox.

Removing the propane burner and adding additional wood basket on the back side.  

Removable reverse flow plates.  

Wondering about anything else that I should have done to it?  

It’s a 5 hour drive up to where they are made in AL, so if y’all have one and can recommend them, save me a trip to just look at them before placing an order. But also looking for anything that I need to add.  They will completely customize it so now is the time to add or change.

http://www.blackwarriorsmokers.com/models_apache.html


----------



## BKING! (May 28, 2018)

I have a 36x72 with 3 racks and insulated firebox. Mine was made by custom pits. It was $4000. Just another fabricator to consider. Custom pits also uses a 3/8 inch thick cooking chamber which comes standard.


----------



## Biscuit1979 (Jun 10, 2018)

Look at Shirley Fabrication in Tuscaloosa.   They build some awesome custom smokers.


----------



## cobrafnd (Jun 11, 2018)

I like them!  but they twice the price!  lol


----------



## Biscuit1979 (Jun 11, 2018)

Oops,  I didn't know that. Thanks for the info


----------

